# 2 Sam 11:4



## Doodle Bug (Mar 7, 2004)

We had a discussion in Sunday school this morning and this verse came up-

4 So David sent messengers, and took her; and she came to him, and he lay with her. (Now she was purifying herself from her uncleanness.) Then she returned to her house.

So my question is did she purify before- bathing on the roof where David saw her, or was it after the fact? I think this must be cunstructed to make more sense in Hebrew. Thanks!

Becky


----------



## Guest (Mar 8, 2004)

Defilement from sexual intercourse rendered unclean till the evening (Lev_15:18). Bathsheba thought it her duty to observe this statute most scrupulously, though she did not shrink from committing the sin of adultery.


----------

